# Ojai Valley Century



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

anyone doing this - http://ojaivalleycentury.org/index.php


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

I went last year. Had a great time. I may go again this year.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

link doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

That looks like a fun ride. Going to see if GF wants to do it.


----------



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

it seems to be the exact same route as the MS Bike ride i do each year as well. Very fun and very scenic.


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 15, 2005)

I know we're a ways out on this, but I would totally do this ride. We should do this.


----------



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm in- be good to ride with you again wolfman, you also rward- let me know if you guys decide to sign up.

and Rward- the GF can borrow my arm warmers again if needed


----------



## BigSean (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm making this my first century. Myself and a few fellow employee's from Performance Bike in Oxnard will be out there spinning out the miles. After I get my Fuji SL-1 frame, the training begins -- Hope to see y'all out there!


----------

